# [H]-Blackrock <Try Hard Wipe Hard> sucht euch



## TryHardWipeHard (2. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

du bist allein in WoW und suchst eine familiäre Gemeinschaft? Dann suchen wir genau ----> *DICH*!

Wir könnten dir jetzt viel über die Erstehung, Entwicklung oder sonstige Dinge über uns erzählen, aber dann langweilst du dich und schließt unseren Post. Wenn es dich aber doch interessiert, dann schau doch einfach in *Facebook* unter https://www.facebook.com/tryhardwipehard nach. In der *Info* kannst du alles nachlesen und wir können euch nur sagen *„Es lohnt sich!“*
 

*Was wir bieten:*


TS³- Server
Discord
30-40 aktive Member / in der Regel sind zur Hauptzeit 10-15 on
Feste Raidtage die wären: Donnerstag + Sonntag von 20.00 – 22.00 Uhr / optional wäre noch der Dienstag dabei – das ist aber Progress abhängig und ob das Interesse besteht
Tägliche Mythisch+ Runs (low keys aber auch bis +10/11 möglich)
Große Hilfsbereitschaft – auch für die unerfahrenen
Einen festen Ansprechpartner bei Fragen/Problemen
 

*Unsere Erwartungen an euch:*


regelmäßige Online- Zeiten
Bock und Interesse an einer engen und zusammengeschweißten Gemeinschaft
funktionierendes Headset
keine ständigen DC’s (ja wir wissen es, bei der Telekom ist das nicht auszuschließen – ich spreche hier aus eigener Erfahrung) 
im Raids- oder Mythisch+ Dungeons kein ständiges AFK gehen
Mindestalter 18+ / unser Altersdurchschnitt liegt bei 30 Jahren
 

*Was wir suchen:*


3x Mönch (1x Tank | 1x Heal | 1x DPS)
3x Paladin (1x Tank | 1x Heal | 1x DPS)
2x Krieger (1x Tank | 1x DPS)
1-2x Hexenmeister (Specc egal)
1x Magier (Specc egal)
 

Falls wir eurer Interesse geweckt haben sollten steht euch

in Game ----> *Lasondo*
B-Net ----> *Lichkönig#210336*

gerne zur Verfügung.

Bis dahin wünschen wir euch viel Spaß und wir sehen uns in Game.
 

Liebe Grüße
 

 

 

Lasondo
Gildenmeister


----------

